# UVVU -it's past time, please make it happen



## mpack (Dec 29, 2013)

Tivo owners are being held back by the lack of a built in UVVU streaming service. I thought it would come with the new hardware, but so far it it's a no show. I do almost all of my movie watching through UVVU streamers (mostly VUDU on my ps3). I'd love to watch my movies mor conveniently through my TiVo's. Thi is a big issue for my family's entertainment. With the improvements Roku has made with the Roku 3, I may switch to them if tivo doesn't add UVVU streaming soon. Please add UVVU streaming now!(or at least tell us if/when it is coming)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So UVVU is Ultra Violet? 

With the new Roamio came a new apps platform based on HTML5 instead of Flash. This should make it more appealing to OTT service providers like VUDU. Personally I'm still hoping for VUDU, HBOGo and Amazon Prime.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

If my toaster doesn't start making my coffee I'm going to switch to a Keurig for my toast!


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

mpack said:


> Tivo owners are being held back by the lack of a built in UVVU streaming service.


Only 15 percent of consumers are aware that the [UltraViolet] service exists.



> * I thought it would come with the new hardware*, but so far it it's a no show.


Walmart/VUDU has not made their application available on TiVo.



> I do almost all of my movie watching through UVVU streamers (mostly VUDU on my ps3). I'd love to watch my movies more conveniently through my TiVo's. Thi is a big issue for my family's entertainment. With the improvements Roku has made with the Roku 3, I may switch to them if tivo doesn't add UVVU streaming soon. Please add UVVU streaming now!(or at least tell us if/when it is coming)


VUDU/WALMART is UltraVilolet as far as consumers are concerned. You should let VUDU know you want their application on the TiVo platform. Understand the new Roamio platform just came out a few months ago.

Why you would need a Roku 3 for VUDU when you already have a PS3 to run VUDU? Roku 3 is not a replacement for a DVR.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

mpack said:


> I thought it would come with the new hardware, but so far it it's a no show.


Why would you think that?

Talk with the service provider, it's up to them. Do you contact Apple to make an app request for an Ipad?


----------

